# Eye-One Display 2 vs Spyder3 Elite



## rufus5150 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been considering the Eye-One Display 2 and the Spyder 3 Elite for calibration. So far the Eye-One is winning out due to the poor responses on Amazon about the S3Elite. 

Does anyone have any experience with either one of these and might lend me an opinion that might sway me to or away from either one?

Thanks!


----------



## xvvvz (Feb 3, 2009)

My vote is for the Eye One Display.  Better puck and better software.  My first Spyder died and I don't think the second Spyder was as accurate as the i1.

Doug


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Doug. I think that's the way I'm leaning.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Spyder II, with Express software.  It seems to work fine, it's the only color calibration device I've used, so I can't really compare.  

Keep in mind the different software packages with the Spyder.  I think you get the same device with Express as you do with Pro and Elite...it's just different software.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's where I'm concerned. I've read a lot of issues with the Spyder's software (all versions) and Vista.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

If I had the money, I'd get a monitor with it's own LUT (Look up Tables)...so that when you calibrate it, it's actually at the monitor where the adjustments are made.  The cheaper alternative that many of us use is a calibration system where the device/software creates a profile that is loaded into the video card.  

I think my choice would be an NEC 90 series monitor with Eye-One calibration.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd love to have one too, but that's down the wish list a ways. I'd need 2 anyway and that just drives the price up.


----------



## dhilberg (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Spyder 3 Pro and it works fine, although like Mike it's the only calibration device/software that I've used. I've never had any problems with the software on XP. I'm in no hurry to deal with Vista.

Which reminds me, I need to calibrate.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a wide gamut monitor with LUT and use the i1 display 2. I am happy with it. Very happy. We bought a few at uni to test the team project groups how well they could build a colour calibrator, and they complained about it saying that it got colour temperature wrong.

So out came a spectrum analyser, lens, and the whole works, and we found that the i1 Display 2 was well within all the specs listed on their site which we could measure for. (admittedly few but it made me feel better).

I have heard mixed things about the Spyder 3 but quite a few of them are positive, but I was turned away because a) the i1 is actually bundled with my display (NEC 2690WUXi-SV) if you buy the complete spectraview kit (which was not available in australia), and b) the NEC manual specifically say do NOT use Spyder 2 with LED backlit displays or wide gamut displays. Though it mentions nothing about Spyder 3.


----------

